# Oscar decor



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey folks, been a member a few years but havn't posted in a while. I had moved and only got to keep one tank. It's a 90. 4ft x 21h x 18 deep. Give or take. I had a hap peacock setup in it before i moved, was great. 3d bg, here's a pic.










So I want to do an oscar tank, One oscar, and maybe, just maybe a few silver dollars. I have not decided yet. I want to keep it simple. just a few rocks and some plants. What plants are best for my setup. I want them tall and full. I have never done live plants before.
Thanks for any replies folks. and Hi Iggy  been fishin? I met a guy last week says he will take me sturgeon fishing and guarantee a catch.. :dancing: I've never done that either.lol.. You can pm me ..


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

oh also, it will be filtered by a eheim 2217, and a rena xp3. Both with spray bars. I had 3 renas running before so i got lots of parts. Heater is a 300w inline and I have a 200w behind the BG. Looking to get a heater controller, but not sure when. Marineland double brite led. I also have 2 maxi jet 1200 behind the BG pushing xtra flow thru the BG.


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

My Oscar pulls up anything that isn't nailed down! I don't think live plants will last too long. Keeping it simple is best for these fish.
Your filtration sounds more than sufficient.
GL


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree with Cichlid Debby about the living plants. Go artificial. There are lots of plastic or silk plants available at craft stores that look good and can be properly anchored.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks. I have some fake plants i had in a community tank when I had it setup. I will try those. I can get lead at work and silicone it to the bases to keep them down.

Filling tank, lol, this part always makes me nervous....










I always run with 2 thermometers...










I will pick up some plastic tubs at the market next time i go to put the filters in, Might try a water alarm, I've never had one but sounds like a great idea


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

tank is full. I will let it run a bit then clean the glass up a bit, then dose for my fishless cycle :dancing:










Let the games begin


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

of course there are leaks... xp leaking around power cord, I had lubed all gaskets but didnt REMOVE and lube all the gaskets,, crucial, especially if setting back up after your filter hasn't been set up for A while. Need to keep the gaskets moist. just fyi

eheim ,,, well running like a dream... hmmmm :drooling:


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Tank is up and running.










Got the leak fixed on the xp. Dosed to 2 ppm ammonia. 
Let the waiting games begin. :roll:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Hey! Sorry... been busy lately and have not been visiting here all that much.

Tank looks good man. I know you could find better looking and larger plants at a craft store. Notho has suggested the Dollar Store on other posts. I bought a cluster of plastic at a Hobby Lobby that looks real enough. I also wouldn't do the Silver Dollars. I think your tank would be kind of cramped. Some species are larger than others, though.

You should do the sturgeon thing for sure. I did once in the San Fran bay. No sturgeon but plenty of striped bass. And a shark. And a skate.

I went in search of flatheads just this Wednesday. Got my first of the year. Only 30" but a a very well fed fish...


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

HOLY SMOKES Iggy!!! nice fish....
thamks for the input on the silver dollars. maybe just stick to the oscar and spoil him. 

so my tank peram's as expexted. , amm,,2ppm after a week.. well expected. did a ph test of the tank, its about 7.5- 8... tested tap water, left over night aerated, it seem to be upper 7's to almost 8.. Will that be ok for a oscar????


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

+1 on the Holey Smokes!

Your Oscar should do just fine in your water. My tap water is similar to yours in PH. It comes out of the tap at 7.6 and gasses off to 8 - 8.2 and the O is thriving.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

week 1 of fishless cycle. amm still at 2ppm. not suprised at all. i think when i cycled this 90 a few years back it took 4-5 weeks..

i really like this poolfilter sand color compared to what i had it it before.( white sand home depot )










here is what it is now.....



















also it a bit heavier,should not have as much issue with it getting into the filters.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

wow!! Came home from work tonite. Last test sunday i think, amm went from 2 to .25 to maybe 0.. hard to decifer. I'm going to give it another day and check. Hoo haa


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

yep, checked amm today after work, definitely 0.. redosed to 2 again. cycle is a week and 3 days.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice progress


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

so, other question, i have 2 canisters, 1 output slightly pointed down and the other up for agitation. plus a maxi jet 1200. this 90 gal. the jet is behind the bg thru a nozzle. Seems there is a lot of current,Idk? my oscar looks pretty busy all the time, i was wondering if I have too much current?? should i shut off my jet at nite for him to rest and sleep? :-? :-? :-? or just not run it at all?? :-?


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

short video of my new oscar.. I like his colors so far. about 3 1/2" or so


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Have to sign to view the vid so I can't see it 

As for the power head, I would remove it. The two canisters should be plenty of circulation. If the tank is sparsely decorated, you will have very few dead spots where debris will collect and only have a small amount of vacuuming to do.

You could also add something cave like or a rock strategically placed so the Oscar can get out of the current. I use a terra cotta pot. Just don't use something that the little fella could get stuck in.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. Been a while since my last post. Just wanted to share a new video. So what we have here is Sally our cat and Freddy the fish, kindly named by my grandaughter .Freddy has grown quite a bit since i first got him 3 1/2" or so. Pushing 9 1/2" now..so here it is, short but sweet. enjoy.........


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice to see you around again!!

Cute video with Sally and Freddy, at least until Sally noticed you were videoing her!!!


----------

